# Anyone know what Gobies these are?



## Drudela (7 mo ago)

Hello, hope Everyone is well.

I found these Gobies in a shop described as ’white-cheeked gobies’ (Rhinogobius wui); they were bright white and really pretty, I had a search and couldn’t find anything about them, and, after asking the dude, he said they’ve never had them and probably won’t get them again. I normally wouldn’t buy a fish I didn’t know what it was really well, but they were so lovely and he said they would be fine in my tank with my other fish. 

i have since done as much research as possible and they are definitely not Rhinogobius wui. I got them home and they changed colour dramatically and now look like the photos attached. They are lovely but they have murdered my shrimp. I would really like to find out what they are. Any help would be fantastic. I’m pretty sure there are two males and a female. One male is smaller and less colourful. The female is much less blue and seems to have rounder belly.

thanks so much.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are gorgeous but ate bottom feeders just like all gobies. Try signing in to BTDarters.com he is an expert to those type of fish. Send hum a picture he should be able to identify.


----------



## Drudela (7 mo ago)

Okay, thanks for tip I’ll have a look as you suggest!


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

Drudela said:


> Okay, thanks for tip I’ll have a look as you suggest!


Hi!😃😃
Did you ever find out what kind they are??? I've been excited to find out!😂😂😂


----------

